# Wednesday haul :D



## littlepickle (Mar 16, 2011)

Have been piggy hauling recently, here's what I picked up from the post office today 

  	Maaaaaail tiiiiiime!








  	I got...

  	MAC pigments: Bloodline, Universal Mix, Rich Life, Entremauve, Mauvement, Jardin Aires, Gold, Antique Green, Violet, Melon & Gold Mode
  	Glamour Doll Eyes: Shamrock, Immature, Ahoy Sailor!, Blueberry Lush, Backstabber


  	Other recently hauled, not pictured items...

  	3D Silver glitter
  	Copperclast pigment
  	OPI Dulce du Leche
  	MAC Eden Rocks lippy
  	MAC Spirit lippy
  	MAC Subculture lipliner
  	MAC Russian Red (WW packaging, yay!) lippy
  	MAC Clear Brow Set
  	MAC VV Strange Potion Lipglass
  	Gold Dusk pigment
  	Cocomotion pigment


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 16, 2011)

lol  Someone has been having lots of fun!  Awesome pigments! And most importantly, the cat approves, too!  Have fun with your new goodies!!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice haul! And your kittie is adorable!!


----------



## Sequinzombie (Mar 16, 2011)

nice Haul! Enjoy everything <3


----------



## macnc50diva (Mar 17, 2011)

NICE! Enjoy


----------



## Okami08 (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome!   I love it when I get a whole bunch of packages at once to tear into - it's like having Christmas a bunch of times a year!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 17, 2011)

Is that Doe? Nice little haul there!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2011)

you got some awesome goodies! i love pigments!! and doe has gotten so big!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 18, 2011)

Yup, it's Doe, all grown up!  I got more mail yesterday from some lovely Specktra ladies - Sweet Sienna, Marine Ultra, Vanilla & Neo Orange, along with Strange Potion lipglass and Black Tied eyeshadow. Still more to come, yaaaaay!!!

  	It's very much like Christmas, Okami


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Mar 20, 2011)

beautiful haul!


----------



## TheClara (Mar 21, 2011)

Lovely pigments! Melon and Mauvement are among my faves when it comes to MAC pigments. And, opening all the packages is always so much fun! Hope you make many cool looks with your new goodies.


----------



## kikidkilla (Mar 21, 2011)

If i wasnt broke i would do a haul


----------



## babycoconut (Mar 23, 2011)

That must have been so much fun to open those packages! Great pigments.


----------

